# The Official BMWhat App Thread - from iViNi-apps



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

ctuna said:


> This oil indicator would be way cool
> 
> http://www.e90post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=947361&highlight=oil+gauge
> 
> ...


I already requested them to enable MP3 playback. Perhaps we need to request these options more often to raise our voices... 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## hunnypuppy (Jul 1, 2013)

Another one - this one I'm truly confused, what the difference between corrected speed and true speed? If true is the actual speed then what is corrected speed and why would one want it?

KOMBI: Digital speedometer correction
active
not active
BMWhat: Active: corrected speed is displayed in dashboard Inactive: true speed is displayed in
dashboard
KOMBI: Speedometer correction
active
not active
BMWhat: Active: corrected speed is displayed in dashboard Inactive: true speed is displayed in
dashboard/nDoes not work on US models.


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

wrx5 said:


> Okay then let's start it
> 
> Q: I have made chances in coding section, however, I get an error when the App tries to write the new codes to the car.
> A: If ignition is on try when ignition is off. If ignition is off try when ignition is on. (For me sometimes it works when ignition is off and sometimes when ignition is on).
> ...


Q: Why some ECUs don't respond in diagnostics? (32 out of 64 respond on my car)
=> the app asks many more ECUs that actually are present in the car just to ensure that as many ECUs are being identified as possible - for example it checks vearious engines - and of course there is only one in the car. Also this text should be displayed in the app itself during diag...

Q: Why does diagnosis work but coding?
=> you mean diag works and coding not or vice versa?
if diag works but coding not it most often depends on te connection to the ECUs - diag is possible for older BMW models with BT/WIFI - but coding requires for the older BMW models the cable on Android or the new WIFI adapter for iPhone


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

BashedBarrique said:


> I want to buy the product. I have a 2006 E90 325i and an LG G3 Android phone. What do I need to buy?


=> please check www.ivini-tech.de

there you find all the info on adapters, models, for Android and iOS


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

hunnypuppy said:


> One other point another use had noted - when querying ECU's it say X responded out of Y? What does that mean? Does that mean the other ECU's are not working?
> What if I turn on the "alternative" connection method or deep query method, will that make more ECU's respond? What is the downside/disadvantage to using the alternative or deep query method? thanks.


Q: One other point another use had noted - when querying ECU's it say X responded out of Y? What does that mean? Does that mean the other ECU's are not working?
=> please see above the question regarding why do not all ECUs respond...

Q:hat if I turn on the "alternative" connection method or deep query method, will that make more ECU's respond? What is the downside/disadvantage to using the alternative or deep query method?
=> alternative connection can be used for certain cars if the app cannot connect after several times - normally one should not need to change that setting
=> "deep query method" will try to investigate all the queried ECUs several times even though they did not respond - whether they are present or not. So it takes much longer but kind of forces the ECUs to respond that require several requests - normally this is not required - but for ECUs with problems it can help to get the ECU to respond. 
These 2 settings should be used in combination with only selecting the ECU in question and not all - sinc eit takes much longer than with the normal settings


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

pshovest said:


> Can anyone confirm the following:
> 1) battery registration works with the iPhone version?
> 2) Live data works with iPhone version?
> How do I access both?


=> yes both work depending on the modela nd especially the specific engine
just try with the free or full app - if the app offers you the battery registration then your model is compatible with that function. If the app offers you a list of params after you connected to the car then you can even check if the engine speed works wt the lite version. THat then means that the other offered params will work too


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

ZBMAN said:


> I had to open the + box at the bottom of the page after connecting, then click on battery registration, then change from my dongles wifi back to phone to pay the in app charge(9.99), then back to the dongle wifi and reconnect to finish the registration. Kinda confusing!


Since on iPhone the app WIFI connection is connected to the OBD adapter it cannot be used to get internet. However if you have cellular internet connection then the iPhone can get to internet while connected to the OBD WIFI adapter

so if you do not have cellular connection but you are connected to WIFI-OBD then you need to get internet somehow to purchase the inapp. To do that you have to disconnect from WIFI-OBD, connect to WIFI network with internet, purchase the app, and then go back an reconnet to the WIFI-OBD.

I agree this is not really comfortable - but unfortunately there is no other way if you do not have cellular internet while being connected to WIFI OBD


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

pshovest said:


> Thanks. I don't remember the + on the bottom of the screen previously, maybe there has been an update.
> 
> If I pay to register an E60 battery do I have to pay again to register an E70/E90 or other battery?
> 
> Any idea about live data via iphone?


Getting the service reset in app or the battery reset inap allows to to use that function as many times as you like


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

hunnypuppy said:


> All together another note, it would good if you can put a FAQ on why do you need different hardware for android and ios? Why can't bluetooth work in ios and why can't wifi work on android.
> 
> Thanks


Android uses Bluetooth OBD or USB-OBD cable with USB-OTG depending on the model and model year - since BT is less expensive compared to WIFI we support BT not WIFI on Android - also our adapters work with other apps and they use BT on Android in most cases

WIFI-OBD is on iOS since Apple supports full WIFI communication- but not full BT communication as required for this purpose. Apple does not support any cable for communication as required for the older BMWs - that's why we have a new WIFI Adapter for iOS in April that will support the older BMWs on iPhone finally - like you can do coding on older E60, E90, E65 - and later we will also have support for even E36,E38,E39 etc with that new adapter. The new adapter can be updated over WIFI - so we will send new software versions for that adapter that will support more and more cars, models, and functions on iOS. All these adapter updates for the new Adapter will be free of course !


----------



## Shogan (Feb 23, 2013)

"Follow me home" means how long selected lights stay on after the car is locked.


----------



## Ionized (Dec 23, 2013)

Great thread. Any word oniDrive coding for E84's?


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

iDrive Coding is planned - however it is quite complex and may even require the new adapter in certain cases - we are working on it though and will keep you posted


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

Parvis_+_Arian said:


> iDrive Coding is planned - however it is quite complex and may even require the new adapter in certain cases - we are working on it though and will keep you posted


What would be best choice for adapter now that most probably would be supported with all codings and stuff in the future? OBDlink, BMWhat's own adapter or something else?


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

There are currently the BMWhat Bluetooth and WIFI adapters which support all the current App function - these adapters are already specially optimized for BMW and are all available at www.ivini-tech.de.

Most other non-BMWhat adapters support diag on many models, and some may even support coding and engine params on some models. But if you want to make 100% sure that all current and future engines and codings are supported on your car then you need the BMWhat original adapters since they already provide all these specific functions that are required to talk to BMW ECUs. Parameter update rate with BMWhat is also higher with the original BMWhat adapter compared to any other adapter.

Additionally now there will be a the new generation WIFI adapter for iPhone- this is totally new and not comparable with any other adapter that is available. While on Android you can already code pre 2008 models with cable - this is not yet possible on iPhone since Apple just does not support cable OBD connection. So until today iPhone users cannot code their pre 2008 BMWs. Which of yourse is a real pitty since Android users can do this using our USB-OBD cable connection.

Therefore the new WIFI iPhone OBD adapter is really targeted to BMWs only and supports all the required communication methods that pre 2008 BMWs requires - that on Android are provided by the cable. It will support all codings for pre 2008 models in the first release in April - In the second release it will also support diag + coding on E46, E38 and E38 too. You may pre-order the adapter here www.ivini-tech.de.

So yes, finally iPhone users will have the same functions as Android users already have using the cable.

The new adapter is planned to support also coding for F-models. But for that we need to implement coding for F-models in the app of course - which is very difficult and planned for later this year.

The adapter is the only one that can do that and no other adapter manufacturer has been interested to work with us on all these BMW specific aspects unfortunately - which in hindsight I fully understand - since it was a real pain to make it all work reliably.

That's why it took so long and we had to develop it ourselves - but now the first adapter release is available in April/May. All the future software updates of the adapter will be free and updating the new adapter is real easy via WIFI and our app.


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Parvas + Arian,
As a Apple lover and user, I truely appreciate your efforts and dedication on our behalf and the BMWhat app. As a pre-LCI e60 owner I have enjoyed the ability to run my own diagnosis for potential error codes ever so often, to ensure all is well. Can't wait until the release of the updated WiFi OBD connector, which will allow the IOS community to take advantage of some long awaited coding and diagnosis on the newer F series BMW's. So you must have completed contract talks with a manufacturer and be in production for a retail rollout in April/May.
Hats off to you and keep up the good work...


----------



## Isaiah5411 (Nov 4, 2014)

*KOMBI: Light sensitivity in OBC 1/2*

Hunnypuppy asked this above and I am also wondering about it: What is the "KOMBI: Light sensitivity in OBC 1/2" coding?

Is there a way to change the setting of the light sensor that tells the headlights to come on in low-light situations?


----------



## superchink (Jan 16, 2015)

On 16.44 for iOS, I tried the "new" corner delete option, and the LEDs seem to still light. Are there other settings that would prevent the change from working properly?


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

Parvis and Arian, why not founding official open forum for user questions and discussion around BMWhat? That way it would easier for users to get information as it would not be spread over multiple forums around the world and you could more easily participate on that discussion/provide answers etc. For instance this guy has a small company just like you and the forum is very helpful for him and for his customers and has also increased sales: http://forum.pimodules.com/


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Herman Toothrot said:


> Parvis and Arian, why not founding official open forum for user questions and discussion around BMWhat? That way it would easier for users to get information as it would not be spread over multiple forums around the world and you could more easily participate on that discussion/provide answers etc. For instance this guy has a small company just like you and the forum is very helpful for him and for his customers and has also increased sales: http://forum.pimodules.com/


I support the idea, however, at this time, it may be a hassle for them to create and maintain the forums. Just my guess.


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes, they seem quite busy developing the product, doesn't they? If needed I could get them started with the forum as I have some available server capacity bought from the service provider in Germany and skills setting up, for instance, the phpBB forum. I think other community members would be willing to help them as well. But let's see what are their thoughts about this idea first.


----------



## gsgsgs (Nov 30, 2013)

Parvis_+_Arian said:


> please send me the session log - with a short comment - so I know what to do when I get it
> 
> plese do not send the fault report, but under settings -> "send session log"
> 
> then I can cehck the details of the communication


I use your adaper and me too see this warning. I waited your answer for London Lad but you did not answered. I wonder why I see this and it is only a bug?


----------



## cancellino (Apr 26, 2008)

Is it possible to have the BMWhat Wish list translated to English (or is there a way to do it). I would like to see what is currently in progress. By the way - love the APP. The new update solved my coding challenges on my 2012 E70 5.0 - Cheers


----------



## wrightson (Apr 1, 2015)

*Wifi adapter*

I just purchased a bmwhat wifi adapter from Amazon. Will this work with my 2012 535. Or is there a newer wifi adapter that will code the f series better. Confused


----------



## rh71 (Aug 8, 2006)

wilt said:


> I asked this in another thread, but no replies...
> 
> For those of us who have signed up for group purchase discount, approximately when would we be getting communication of timeframe for purchase hardware at group discount, and ordering instructions?
> 
> I have my free BMWhat app loaded on my Android phone since March 10, and I wish to try out the Bluetooth connectiion to confirm it works with my 2011 E90, before ordering the full version software.


Echoing this. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Feb 17, 2008)

Can this app program E90 3-series (and thus E84 X1) vehicles to automatically toggle the day/night mode on the navigation map screens (so that it switches automatically when the headlights are turned on)? This is a common complaint and major oversight on BMW's part for not including an "auto" mode that doesn't require manual intervention. Please add this capability in a future release!


----------



## cancellino (Apr 26, 2008)

BMWBig6 said:


> Can this app program E90 3-series (and thus E84 X1) vehicles to automatically toggle the day/night mode on the navigation map screens (so that it switches automatically when the headlights are turned on)? This is a common complaint and major oversight on BMW's part for not including an "auto" mode that doesn't require manual intervention. Please add this capability in a future release!


I have used the APP and have had my car professionally coded for options that the App is not capable of at this time. My understanding is that there is not a way to toggle the day night mode on the NAV through a code. I have a programed button on the Radio (1-6) that does this.


----------



## pilot1981 (Mar 29, 2014)

Ho to all, I tested high beam voltage monitoring feature and it solved my problem warning in BC when I tried to change H3 cornering light with LED lamp (inner ring used in AHL model); I can suggest Adrian to add this description in app for other users?


Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kingfish01 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have a suggestion for improvement of bmwhat. 
I purchased the service reset and checked it out. It only lets me reset the oil change to the BMW default of 17000 miles interval. Everyone knows this is BS I was hoping to be able to reset the oil change interval to my own mileage. I change the oil every 7 or 8 thousand miles and it would be great if I could set the car to remind me at that interval. Right now, it's a pain since I have to use a sticker in my windshield as they use at jiffy lube.


----------



## Kingfish01 (Apr 5, 2015)

Also, one more thing. I replaced my battery a couple days ago. The bmwhat app said I had a 90 ah battery. I went to the dealer and bought a replacement ($275 ouch) but its a 92 ah battery. The parts guy said it supersedes the 90ah. After installation bmwhat did not have a selection for 92ah. It thought my battery is a 90ah so I just registered it as 90ah


----------



## heizervr6 (Nov 21, 2007)

This might seem like a dumb question but unless I missed it somewhere on one of the forums, does this App allow for programming when a new part is added/replaced on a vehicle? For example I need to replace the rear shocks/satellites on an '07 BMW that has the adaptive sorts suspension EHC with VDC dampers) and they need to be calibrated after they've been replaced. 

Does this App also allow for in depth data stream viewing similar to INPA or i910 Carsoft readers? Thank you!

Other than that, I'm just waiting patiently for the new WiFi adapter so that I can do coding on my pre-'07 E90 using my iPhone 5S. 

Thank you and keep up the great work?


----------



## glideslope (Dec 25, 2014)

Are the adapter to code F32 ready for the iPhone yet? 

And will you be able to code all features like if you were using E-Sys, and pszdata software with a laptop? Or will coding by the phone be somewhat limited?


----------



## rh71 (Aug 8, 2006)

Parvis_+_Arian said:


> We've organized a bulk order for you guys with up to 30% discount.
> If you're interested, just enter your mail here
> http://eepurl.com/bghn8n
> 
> ...


I'm being told we are a few days from tally time so get in now if you were on the fence.


----------



## Rafff (Feb 27, 2015)

Parvis_+_Arian said:


> We've organized a bulk order for you guys with up to 30% discount.
> If you're interested, just enter your mail here
> http://eepurl.com/bghn8n
> 
> ...


When do we order?? I'm just waiting for this email were supposed to receive??


----------



## Shogan (Feb 23, 2013)

Parvis + Arian
Congratulations on the release of the new adapter.
I'm anxiously awaiting the US release. For those of us who noted our interest via this web page, how should we order?


----------



## ttcrew (Apr 16, 2015)

stangage70 said:


> Is there any easy way to determine which key is which (1,2,3,4)?


I'd like to know this as well - maybe an option to see how many keys are registered and the ability to add new/remove unused keys??


----------



## cancellino (Apr 26, 2008)

How far out before the app will let you remove the start-up screen on the iDrive as well as DVD to Go?


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

cancellino said:


> how far out before the app will let you remove the start-up screen on the idrive as well as dvd to go?


+1


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

+2


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 24, 2014)

cancellino said:


> How far out before the app will let you remove the start-up screen on the iDrive as well as DVD to Go?


They said 2-3 months


----------



## somwherelse (Apr 27, 2015)

Would reallt help me if you could answer the following,

1. What is KOMBI
2. What is - FRM

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

rh71 said:


> I'm being told we are a few days from tally time so get in now if you were on the fence.


Any new hints? Almost one month has passed since this message.

There are few open questions in this topic, so reply from iViNi guys would be appreciated once again.


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Received this msg today from iViNi-Tech reference updated IOS OBD2 wifi adapter.

Hello John,

the new wifi iphone/ipad adapter will come out in the US in the first or second wekk of May 2015.

So just please be a little while longer patient ;o)

Für sämtliche Fragen (sowohl zu Adapter als auch zu App) kannst Du Dich jederzeit gerne an uns wenden./
You can write us for any kind of questions regarding the adapters or the app.

Grüße aus München / Greetings from Munich,

Tina Gutzke / iViNi-Tech
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

London Lad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am using ios app and your ios wi-fi adapter but I see this warning each time I connect.
> 
> ...


for questions like these we always need a session log and the question - we need to check the detailed communication to tell more


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

glideslope said:


> Will there be future support to code F32 bmw's?


yes coding for F-models is planned Q3/Q4 this year - it is finally possible with the new adapter generation II, which is available for iPhone now and will come out later this year for Android in BT as well


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

wrightson said:


> I just purchased a bmwhat wifi adapter from Amazon. Will this work with my 2012 535. Or is there a newer wifi adapter that will code the f series better. Confused


this is not a link to any of our adapter 

the F-models will be codeable only with the new generation II adapter - since they require a totally new commnuication!


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

Jtbgonesailing said:


> Received this msg today from iViNi-Tech reference updated IOS OBD2 wifi adapter.
> 
> Hello John,
> 
> ...


We already sent the new adapters to the US. As soon as they arrive and are booked in the system we will start the bulk order.
Everyone who registered here http://eepurl.com/bghn8n will receive an email with the discount code.

This new WIFI adapter for iPhone and the app already support coding for pre 2008 E-models like E90,E60,E65 ..

But not yet the older E46, E38,E39 - we are working on these as well currently. 
There will be an app update as well as an adapter update (from within the app) - all free for full version users. This then will make coding possible for even these older models.

Also the new WIFI adapter will support coding for F-models later this year. It will work the same, there will be a new update of the app and the adapter expected in Q3/Q4 for F-model coding - also free for full version users.
Currently we are working on F-model engines already and have released a new app version today. Please try that and send me a session log with engine speed should the params not work yet. If your F-engine is not yet identified in the app, please send me a session log with the comment "check engine" and I will be glad to add it
F-engine params are already supported with the generation I adapter. Whereas coding of F-models and certain difficult E-model codings (like iDrive and DVD in motion) will be possible with the generation II adapter.

Also later this year there will be a new BT generation II adapter that will make F-model coding possible for Android as well.

All pre 2008 models are already supported by the Android version with the cable connection for coding.

We have a new homepage www.mycarly.com where we have improved the support a lot - let me know what you think...
In that context we have renamed the app to "Carly for BMW".

Please let me know if I have missed something...

Thanks

and best greetings from Munich

Parvis


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

Congrats for the new homepage!

Cool that dpf regeneration was added to the Android version. When could we expect iOS app to support it as well?


----------



## Parvis_+_Arian (Feb 13, 2015)

Herman Toothrot said:


> Congrats for the new homepage!
> 
> Cool that dpf regeneration was added to the Android version. When could we expect iOS app to support it as well?


Thank you 

we are testing DPF on Android for a while and we will be adding more and more engines to be sure that everything works fine. The issue with iPhone is simply that should there be a problem we have to wait easily 10 days for Apple to release the new version - which is much too long should there be a serious problem. With Android it only takes 2 hours for us to release a new version. Therefore we have to test all the new functions and the compatibility with as many engines as possible with Android first to then release them on iPhone without any risk.

The last update on iPhone showed that problem perfectly - we released too early since we wanted to have iPhone to be at the same stage as Android and there was a problem in the app. iPhone users had to wait almost 2 weeks before the new corrected app was available.

This kind of experience I like to avoid 

Thanks

Parvis


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi and thanks for the detailed update. Any particular reason to call it Carly for BMW ?

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4.11.6


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Take it that we are all waiting for the new dongle to come onto the market?

I'm assuming that Carly for iPad is the one I need for code reading, code deleting, service reminder updates, coding and battery registration for my nov 2007 E90 335i?

So once I get the email I buy the dongle, instal the lite app, run it and confirm its the one I need and then buy the full version from the App Store.

And the app updates free of charge?

Have I got this right?


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Robin128,
You have it... You being in Europe, the updated OBD2 wifi adapter for IOS is already available. Go to their site. http://www.mycarly.com/

We here in the U.S. are still on hold for release...


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you. Just placed my order.

:thumbup:


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

Jtbgonesailing said:


> Robin128,
> You have it... You being in Europe, the updated OBD2 wifi adapter for IOS is already available. Go to their site. http://www.mycarly.com/
> 
> We here in the U.S. are still on hold for release...


But.. maybe you'd like to have discount. There's bulk order being created; just sign up to link provided here before and you and rest of us will have the adapter a bit cheaper.


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Did that earlier...supposed to receive discount code, but it's bank holiday here...maybe in Germany too...couldn't wait.

:rofl:


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Herman,
Back on April 6th a email was sent out for European release with a 5 Euro discount. See attached.

http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=8355baebd38ec2028ba9e0f27&id=9db7ad4f80&e=4eed573ab0


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

Jtbgonesailing said:


> Herman,
> Back on April 6th a email was sent out for European release with a 5 Euro discount. See attached.
> 
> http://us3.campaign-archive1.com/?u=8355baebd38ec2028ba9e0f27&id=9db7ad4f80&e=4eed573ab0


I think that is a different one. One being discussed is this bulk order being formed right here: http://eepurl.com/bghn8n


----------



## Rafff (Feb 27, 2015)

Herman Toothrot said:


> I think that is a different one. One being discussed is this bulk order being formed right here: http://eepurl.com/bghn8n


I'm waiting for this european discount  when do we get it guys....


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Best way to pay to avoid delays...PayPal.

My Carly dongle is on its way.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## BimmerOfSweden (May 10, 2015)

Quick question, can you lower/heighten your Bmw e61s rear air suspension using this dongle and app?


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hoping the experts might have answered your question...sorry, don't know.

Guess what just came in the post.

Now where's that software...1st task...register the battery.


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Robin128, nice to see you have received yours from Germany direct... Meanwhile on this side of the fishpond we are still on hold awaiting that slow boat from China....


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Right...so far so good.

Downloaded full version from App Store.

Then disconnected wifi from iPad mini and connected Ivini, in IPad settings.

Connected adapter, red light comes on, btw noticed blue light flashing when iPad was conversing.

After a reboot of iPad I downloaded the in app SW for battery registration. Currently it advises that you can only re register the same type of battery and it notified me it was successful. Actually the 75ah was replaced last year with a 90ah lead acid Bosch s4.

Run the diagnostics and it reported how many asked and answered queries. Deleted all fault codes as it requested. Run it again and there were no fault codes.

Sent a few logs for good measure.

Feeling pretty chuffed that my first ever OBD plug in worked, it started to rain so I adjourned for lunch.

Well done Carly!

:thumbup:


----------



## nillan (May 8, 2014)

Hello Carly. I think you promised about a year ago to add nag screen delete for an E84. Any chance please?


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Parvas, I see the new OBD WiFi 2 IOS connector was added on May 4th to Amazon here in the U.S.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=bl_dp_s_web_15684181?ie=UTF8&field-brandtextbin=Carly&node=15684181

Steep price compared to Germany even with the 19% VAT added to European retail price. But so be it... Congratulations...

Those of us who signed up for the group buy, when will we receive our emails with discount code and instructions on how to apply the code?


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

Parvis..asked Arian when warning screen delete and play DVD when driving was available a week ago and no reply.


----------



## nedlohd (May 9, 2015)

*Where are Parvis and Arian?*

Haven't posted since may 3 and are not answering emails.
Anyone heard from them?


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Perhaps, time for a vacation ? 

///M - The most powerful alphabet.


----------



## Delta V (Jul 29, 2014)

I know. Where's that discount code?


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

Maybe they took the money and ran.


----------



## wilt (Jan 18, 2014)

Never any responses to the question of* WHEN the group buy discount can be used *to order the Bluetooth wireless dongle to be used with their software! What are they waiting for?!


----------



## wilt (Jan 18, 2014)

Jtbgonesailing said:


> Have been poking around and a discount code has appeared on Amazon.com here in the States for the Updated IOS OBD2 Wifi adapter. For a 30% discount use code: WPZWT3K4 during checkout. Retails for $74.90.... Discounted $52.43 with free shipping. Expect delivery this Friday 5/22. So we may not have received a email with the discount code, but the guys came through for us even if they are flying below the radar...


OK, I am confused. You state $75 retail, with discount code only $50.


But if I go to their website, http://www.ivini-tech.de/en/adapter/android/original-bluetooth-ivinitech-diagnose-adapter/a-1002/
the Carly for BMW "Android Bluetooth Adapter for BMWDiagnostics and Coding for all E-Models after ca. 03/2007" 
shows a former price of 29.90 Euro, and current price of 21.90 Euro, (at current exchange rate) translates to current price of about $25.
And then if you go to amazon, 
http://www.amazon.com/Original-BMWh...p/B00DQTLE2A/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8 
the "Original BMWhat Bluetooth OBD2 Diagnosis-Adapter - Best BMW Diagnosis on Android - Top Support ivini Apps " 
is $32 (free shipping if order over $35)
And there is no listing of an "updated BMWhat Bluetooth", only the original is found if you search on amazon.

Both #1 and #2 do not jive with your stated retail price of $75...so which product are you talking about at that price?
I had communicated via email with the guys at ivini-tech and they had confirmed to me that all I needed was the Carly for BMW to work with my Android phone for my 2011 E90. With a usual $32 price at amazon to anybody, what/where is our group discount?

And then I read in this thread about some European version having been released, while a so-called new US version has not yet been released. So, for an Android user and an LCI E90, does the newer version do Anything for us that the original version will not, so that it is worth waiting paitently for (I have been waiting 2 months), I have their free app but no way of testing with the Carly to see if the app works before I buy the full blown software. I just wish there was a bit of communication on this, as a number of us have been waiting quietly.


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Back up and read post #144 on this thread dtd 5/18. Go to the provided Amazon page. This is for the New IOS connector for iPads and iPhones. If you have a Apple product, then this is the latest OBD connector, covers pre LCIs and new F series as well as what older connector covered. But only if you have a Apple product.... Get un confused, please!!! Don't believe they have released a Wifi adapter for Android products just yet. My understanding is for F series to use a Andrid product they have to go to Wifi and not Bluetooth. But then I could be wrong as my focus is on Mac/Apple products...


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Wilt, I think this is what you want...

http://www.amazon.com/Original-BMWh..._vw_2_1_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Q769PRBN8B1XZVRNXSB

Appears to cover e90s for Android Bluetooth application. No discount codes needed now ( all items receive the 30% discount when you place them in your shopping cart) with free shipping.

Hope this helps you...


----------



## JonnyBGood (May 23, 2014)

Awesome! just made my order.


----------



## wilt (Jan 18, 2014)

Jtbgonesailing said:


> Wilt, I think this is what you want...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Original-BMWh..._vw_2_1_p?ie=UTF8&refRID=0Q769PRBN8B1XZVRNXSB
> 
> ...


I was CORRECT in my prior understanding! Today I got an email "Bimmerfest Bulk Order-nn% Voucher Code" from CarlyforBMW, with discount code and Amazon link to the BMW Bluetooth adapter "Original BMWhat Bluetooth OBD2 Diagnosis-Adapter - Best BMW Diagnosis on Android - Top Support ivini Apps", *priced at $xx.xx before discount code, and the discount code brought the price BELOW that*. Others who got their names added to the discounted group buy list should get a similar email sent to them.
What is still confusing, though, is that Jtbgonesailing had said in post #151, "a discount code has appeared on Amazon.com here in the States for the *Updated *IOS OBD2 Wifi adapter", but no such updated product appeared via the link that was in the email sent to me, no $75 product discounted to $52


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

So this is US only order? That's too bad, I thought that us European users could also participate.


----------



## Rafff (Feb 27, 2015)

Herman Toothrot said:


> So this is US only order? That's too bad, I thought that us European users could also participate.


Yeahhh i thought because we are a part of the Forum we would get a discount! 

Been waiting two months for this 

Uk team (N)


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Herman, Rafff,

Look at the original Bulk Order sign-up msg.

http://ivini-apps.us3.list-manage.com/subscribe?u=8355baebd38ec2028ba9e0f27&id=684fcf5315

This is a world wide Discount. Orders outside U S will be sourced from Germany. That being said, try the Carly web site?

wilt, when you signed up for the discount you would have qualified Android or ISO Apple application. Thus the reason you received their Announcement email for Android products.


----------



## Rafff (Feb 27, 2015)

Jtbgonesailing said:


> Herman, Rafff,
> 
> Look at the original Bulk Order sign-up msg.
> 
> ...


Yeahhhh your right!!!

Still doesn't allow us to order though


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

Rafff said:


> Yeahhhh your right!!!
> 
> Still doesn't allow us to order though


I guess we must still wait for some time. Boring stuff.


----------



## Herman Toothrot (Feb 18, 2015)

So the adapter was delivered to me last week. I of course logged to the an admin interface (default IP 192.168.0.10 with admin/admin credentials). It was a pleasure to see good old chinese interface like we're used to see in these ELM327 adapters.  I personally made two changes there I would recommend to others to do as well (these are not official recommendations though):

1) Enable wifi security with passphrase on AP setting page. That way you prevent somebody else driving in the car next to you from reflashing your ECUs.

2) Change timeout setting to max 600 ms on other setting page. I was able to discover few more ECUs doing this (you may also need to set app to use slow communication mode). It seems that some complex ECUs need more time (e.g. automatic transmission etc.)

These should not break anything, but no of course I cannot give any warranty for these settings.


----------



## dv8ed (Dec 23, 2003)

With this new iPhone Generation 2 OBD WiFi adapter can it register new battery & reset service on pre-LCI E60 vehicles? BMW 525i 2004

Do I need to enable anything?


----------



## sohor1 (Oct 17, 2014)

dv8ed said:


> With this new iPhone Generation 2 OBD WiFi adapter can it register new battery & reset service on pre-LCI E60 vehicles? BMW 525i 2004
> 
> Do I need to enable anything?


I thought it could do exactly that on my 2007 328i, and it could not. I emailed them and they said those options are in development.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchelljnv (Jan 3, 2014)

mcox425 said:


> Automatically folding mirrors in/out on lock/unlock from remote or comfort access. Also, changing intermittent blinker to five blinks instead of the normal 1 or 3 options available via dash.


I DID NOT SEE mirror folding on my 2008 550. is it named something tricky?? thanks:dunno:


----------



## Rafff (Feb 27, 2015)

When is the update for IOS uk??? I see the USA android app can do dpf regens etc...


I thought it would be released in Europe for ios also?


----------



## knux11 (Dec 15, 2006)

i've got a question. can the dongle be used with other car models, with a different app? anyone done this?


----------



## rh71 (Aug 8, 2006)

Is it possible to code the X5 to CLOSE the trunk lid from the fob or in the console? Basically close without being at the trunk itself (power tailgate). Can't seem to find the option but thought someone said it was done.


----------



## wilt (Jan 18, 2014)

mitchelljnv said:


> I DID NOT SEE mirror folding on my 2008 550. is it named something tricky?? thanks:dunno:





rh71 said:


> Is it possible to code the X5 to CLOSE the trunk lid from the fob or in the console? Basically close without being at the trunk itself (power tailgate). Can't seem to find the option but thought someone said it was done.


In the E90 it is 'Comfort folding/unfolding for sideview mirrors' -- hardly cryptically named for the E90, so one would expect the 550 to have similarly easy to understand coding.

The web site for Carly for BMW allows you to select model of BMW to see a list of what can be coded. (The ability to code does not necessarily mean the ability to actually have something change visibly.)
http://support.mycarly.com/knowledge-base/code-bmw-what-is-possible/


----------



## sohor1 (Oct 17, 2014)

dv8ed said:


> With this new iPhone Generation 2 OBD WiFi adapter can it register new battery & reset service on pre-LCI E60 vehicles? BMW 525i 2004
> 
> Do I need to enable anything?


I thought it could do exactly that on my 2007 328i, and it could not. I emailed them and they said those options are in development.

Correction: It can register a new battery, however at this time the software cannot register a battery that is a different type or amperage. Which was my issue, I purchased an AGM battery with more power.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rh71 (Aug 8, 2006)

wilt said:


> The web site for Carly for BMW allows you to select model of BMW to see a list of what can be coded. (The ability to code does not necessarily mean the ability to actually have something change visibly.)
> http://support.mycarly.com/knowledge-base/code-bmw-what-is-possible/


Thanks, there's a whole bunch for controlling the window of the trunk for touring models and that's it.


----------



## smielek00 (Apr 9, 2014)

*version 17.35 broke connection on generic wifi adapters?*

Looks like the latest update to 17.35 disabled connection with generic wi-fi ELM327 adapters.
I was able to scan for codes, erase them and do some of the codding, now I can not even read the codes. 
No luck with full,paid or lite version.
Hope it is not intentional programing error...most of the users plan to buy the Gen 2 adapter (eventually), but I based my software purchase on being able to use generic adapter initially.

Could someone confirm the problem?

EDIT:

On Parvis' suggestion I've uninstalled the app, reset my iphone and reinstalled the app. All works with my generic adapter again, well, that is within limits that kind of adapter provide, some coding not available due to insufficient communication.
Hope to see Gen 2 adapter available at Amazon US soon.


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

smielek00 said:


> Looks like the latest update to 17.35 disabled connection with generic wi-fi ELM327 adapters.
> I was able to scan for codes, erase them and do some of the codding, now I can not even read the codes.
> No luck with full,paid or lite version.
> Hope it is not intentional programing error...most of the users plan to buy the Gen 2 adapter (eventually), but I based my software purchase on being able to use generic adapter initially.
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, I just checked and it seems that I am still sitting on 16.22.

///M - The most powerful letter.


----------



## JonnyBGood (May 23, 2014)

knux11 said:


> i've got a question. can the dongle be used with other car models, with a different app? anyone done this?


I bought the BMWhat next gen dongle and regularly use it on my jeep to read obd2 error codes and monitor computer output for engine and battery performance values. I use it with an iPhone app named "OBD Fusion" -- a small price tag. Pretty sure the app can reset error codes as well, I just haven't any error codes on jeep just yet.

I'm happy with the BMWhat dongle since I can use it on jeep too. Excellent purchase for my '08 528i LCI.


----------



## jannerboy (Apr 23, 2014)

*iphone Fault Code list?*

Hi, got my wifi adaptor today and can do all sorts of cool stuff on my car.
The error codes list similar to below:-
...
3. Transmission Control:
<--------------------------->
Transmission / Getriebe GS 19:
- Fault: :torque 3
- Code: 00CF29
...

Where can I find the meanings of the codes with the 6 digit format?


----------



## stephy2014 (Jun 30, 2015)

I don’t usually write product reviews, even for the good ones. This is in fact my first product review, ever. Why? Because this app is that good. I used to code my BMW’s with a laptop and cable, it was tedious. It’s been a while since I coded my cars and completely forgot how to do it. Along came this app. It’s wonderful, very easy to use and there’s no fuss. Simple wifi obd device and your phone, that’s it. I was also able to clear a few non-important codes and register a new battery easily. I love it.


----------



## knux11 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have a 2007 328xi, production 9/2006. I have the version 2 wifi adapter and the full app, on an iphone 6. I can scan and clear engine fault codes under diagnostic. As far as under coding, however, I can't change anything. After I've made changes and go to write the codes, i get an error, and nothing is written. It says something like "coding not possible". Means I can't code any of the comfort close, windows up with remote, etc. I've tried every combination of settings possible. Emailing them has only resulted in more frustration. I'm about ready to send this thing back. Any suggestions?


----------



## jgbedford (Mar 23, 2015)

*Discount code*

Is there still a discount code available?


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

Look at the top of page 7, post 151. Has the discount code!


----------



## jgbedford (Mar 23, 2015)

Jtbgonesailing said:


> Look at the top of page 7, post 151. Has the discount code!


I'm sorry, I should have clarified - I live in Canada. I can't purchase from Amazon.com. Did they offer a discount code through the Carly website?


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

There was a guy from Finland who purchased from Carly's site before the discount code was released and after the fact Carly made him whole with a refund on difference, I believe. Start 2 pages or so back and you will find his saga. At any rate contact Carly shroud have their site and try to use the discount code...


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

One needs both these days...I used to think Android was crap.

:angel:


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Yeah your right. In the process of updating the ROM...I'll most definitely just use it for my car diagnostics, as I want to code my wife's E53 and am impatient to wait for iOS update. =)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Just want to point out the Android Carly application is WAY more advanced than the iOS application. I'm using a micro usb otg cable connected to the odbII cable I bought for my laptop to use inpa and it works like a charm. Completed some light coding for my wife's E53 and am very happy.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Does anyone know how to read codes and is able to explain what could be the cause?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sohor1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Google is your friend for the codes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Your right it's my abs module. Will send to module masters Monday or Tuesday.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## knux11 (Dec 15, 2006)

anyone have any ideas for a cheap setup using an android phone/tablet and carly hardware? i'd like to have the most usability. i thought kit kat disabled usb OTG. thoughts? I use an iphone and would be buying everything needed (the iphone adapter doesn't do what i need it to do), just looking to know which phone/tablet works the best and which hardware it works with.


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

I am in the same boat with you on iPhone support compared with Android support, I read early on that the developer is able to update Android platform much quicker (two days as opposed to a week or two for iOS), and is possibly the reason the Android platform has the "most current features"... Matter of fact there was just an update to the Android app on the 17th if I'm not mistaken...For my android setup I am using an HTC one M7 on lollipop, with an USB to OTG cable connected to an USB to OBDII I purchased off of either Amazon or eBay can't remember... It works awesome as the Android app has the latest features. The thing to consider from what I read is to find the android device that supports OTG.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knux11 (Dec 15, 2006)

anyone using the android otg cable with a moto x? 

also, is there a new amazon discount code? old one says expired.


----------



## sptt144 (Aug 29, 2012)

Got my BMW Dongle today and coded everything I thought was cool...and it is!!! This thing is amazing and will only get better! I have Android and everything works like a charm. Even reads the BMW shadow codes baby! Nice! Can't wait to put into play in real life.


----------



## Fuji (Aug 27, 2015)

Parvis_+_Arian said:


> also automatically all members of this dedicated forum get a coupon for the new adapter


Hi Parvis! Does this offer still stand?


----------



## PhilipK (Aug 30, 2015)

I've just bought a 2012 E93, and rather than get out my old laptop with INPA and NCSEXPERT on it (and trying to remember how to use them), I'm planning to go with Carly, based on the many positive comments that I have read about it.

I'm confused about which Bluetooth adaptor I need to get for my Android phone (I don't do Apple). I've just read this whole thread, and there seemed to be some suggestion that there would be a Generation 2 Bluetooth adaptor released at some point soon. Is this correct, or am I getting mixed up with the Gen 2 wireless adaptor for iOS?

If there will be a Gen 2 BT adaptor, anybody know when it will be released?


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

Here is their current project progress.

http://www.mycarly.com/projects/bmw-app/

You'll find the Bluetooth adapter progress near the bottom of the page.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

I am wondering which service reminders can be reset using the App ?

Thanks.


----------



## PhilipK (Aug 30, 2015)

chevymusclecar said:


> Here is their current project progress.


Thank you very much. I had missed that page.

Sadly it looks as if the Gen 2 BT adaptor won't be available until late 2015 or early 2016. I'm far too impatient to wait that long!


----------



## chevymusclecar (Apr 2, 2015)

PhilipK said:


> Thank you very much. I had missed that page.
> 
> Sadly it looks as if the Gen 2 BT adaptor won't be available until late 2015 or early 2016. I'm far too impatient to wait that long!


Sure thing. I mentioned in my previous post I use the otg setup and it allows me to use all the functions available for the app, however it isn't wireless. But does the trick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

I have a US spec 2002 E39 530i sedan. Is Carly able to read error codes on my car? Is this functionality an additional in-app purchase on top of the initial fee for buying the full version on Google Play? Thanks in advance


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

SMG_II said:


> I have a US spec 2002 E39 530i sedan. Is Carly able to read error codes on my car? Is this functionality an additional in-app purchase on top of the initial fee for buying the full version on Google Play? Thanks in advance


Error reading and clearing is part of paid app. Extra in app functionality is fot battery registration, service reminder clear, etc...

Tapatalkin' from my Sony Xperia Z3 Dual 4.15.10


----------



## SMG_II (Oct 8, 2003)

bym007 said:


> Error reading and clearing is part of paid app. Extra in app functionality is fot battery registration, service reminder clear, etc...
> 
> Tapatalkin' from my Sony Xperia Z3 Dual 4.15.10


ah, got it, thank you

do you have the prices for the extra in app functionality you mentioned?


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

SMG_II said:


> ah, got it, thank you
> 
> do you have the prices for the extra in app functionality you mentioned?


I am sharing screen shots on what's available to me.

















I already paid for battery unlocking, so it comes as available to me.








HTH

Tapatalkin' from my Sony Xperia Z3 Dual 4.15.10


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all,

I have the Carly since a couple of years, and I have 2 questions.

1. I am unable to perform Service Reset on my E60. It is able to perform reset on the micro filters, engine oil, brakes etc, just Service Reset is not possible. What is going wrong ?

2. I have a friend with a 2015 F10, and he asked me to check if I can permanently disable Stop/Start for him. Is it possible to disable Stop/Start for F10 from Carly ? Which module has that option in Coding screen ?

I am using Carly on Android, and have a USB cable with OTG adapter. I got the cable from eBay since 2-3 years ago, and it works fine from my understanding.

Please help me.


----------



## Jtbgonesailing (Nov 23, 2014)

bym007 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have the Carly since a couple of years, and I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


On your service reset problem, I also have a 05 m54b30 and am having the same problem. Go through the service reset process and reset oil change, app goes through its process and a new screen pops up stating "reset failed". In my case I am on iOS. I have contacted Carly and they are working on fix. In that you are on android, I would sugest you contact them also.

On the F series, Carly has released some coding and currently has beta testing going on, at least with iOS products.

It is my understanding, at least for iOS products, you would need a 2nd generation OBD connector.

Good luck,
John


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish Carly would indicate whether there is going to be an option to reset that annoying stop start without having to press the second button after starting or taking it into the dealership for an expensive re coding.

Several communications unanswered.

Not happy.


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

I wish Carly would indicate whether there is going to be an option to reset that annoying stop start without having to press the second button after starting or taking it into the dealership for an expensive re coding.

Several communications unanswered.

Not happy.


----------



## sohor1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Robin128 said:


> I wish Carly would indicate whether there is going to be an option to reset that annoying stop start without having to press the second button after starting or taking it into the dealership for an expensive re coding.
> 
> Several communications unanswered.
> 
> Not happy.


Did you check your coding options? On the site for a 3er(F3X) are the following options.

See all options HERE

Start/Stop-Automatic memory
***8226; active
***8226; not active
Setting for Start/Start-Automatic is saved for the next start. (codable in FEM)

Start/Stop-Automatic default off
***8226; active
***8226; not active
Engine start/stop automatic is turned off by default. (codable in FEM)

Start/Stop-Automatic enabled in ECO mode
***8226; active
***8226; not active
Engine start/stop automatic is activated in ECO mode. (codable in FEM)


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

On that site it also states...

"At the moment coding for F-models is only possible for iOS. Currently F-models with a software version of 11/2015 or older can be coded. Android and newer software versions will follow as soon as possible."

Mine is 03/2016. 

Guess I'll have to wait, but thanks for the link.

I've submitted a coding request...

The more requests made for the same change the more likely it will be prioritised.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1gX...UF3Pm6BGEo4/viewform?fbzx=5409390260662452000


----------



## sohor1 (Oct 17, 2014)

Robin, I did see that...and I knew it was just a matter of time for your reply. I'm sure they will catch up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archbid (Aug 5, 2014)

I am trying to diagnose a code related to my post-cat sensors using Carly. I have a connection, and I want to see what the readings are from the sensors, but I can't figure out how to add it to my dashboard. The closest is the Lambda sensor readings, but they make no sense, and instead of reading from 0-1, they go negative.

Any help here?


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Carly has updated free using Gen 2 adapter and iOS to code ASS automatic Stop Start...and it works.

Nice one Ivini.

:thumbup:


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

Robin128 said:


> Carly has updated free using Gen 2 adapter and iOS to code ASS automatic Stop Start...and it works.
> 
> Nice one Ivini.
> 
> :thumbup:


Is this feature included in Android update versions as well ?


----------



## walou15 (Nov 3, 2015)

bym007 said:


> Is this feature included in Android update versions as well ?


Yes it is ! I have done it too on my car with android.

:thumbup:


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

walou15 said:


> Yes it is ! I have done it too on my car with android.
> 
> :thumbup:


I have been using my trusty generic USB DCAN cable purchased off Ebay on my E60. Will this continue to work on an F10?

Need to disable Auto Start Stop on a friend's 2015 520i.

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## walou15 (Nov 3, 2015)

bym007 said:


> I have been using my trusty generic USB DCAN cable purchased off Ebay on my E60. Will this continue to work on an F10?
> 
> Need to disable Auto Start Stop on a friend's 2015 520i.
> 
> Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


Not sure about that... I have a e87.
I had a usb generic one too but finally bougtht a carly one to be sure to have all functions working properly and Bluetooth is really more convenient than usb...


----------



## bym007 (Oct 21, 2012)

walou15 said:


> Not sure about that... I have a e87.
> I had a usb generic one too but finally bougtht a carly one to be sure to have all functions working properly and Bluetooth is really more convenient than usb...


Any particular reason for dropping the old cable in favor of new one (apart from Bluetooth) ?


----------



## walou15 (Nov 3, 2015)

bym007 said:


> Any particular reason for dropping the old cable in favor of new one (apart from Bluetooth) ?


I finally didn't want to take any risk with a bad adapter that could damage the ECU while coding it.... I don't remember well now but some functions didn't work with my old adapter (like battery voltage... ). their adapters are 100% compatible, more secure, and lifelong warranty


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

Not heard of any incidence of Carly braking anything.


----------



## neo_ny (Aug 20, 2012)

whats the consensus regarding iOS vs Android? I can do either. Is one preferred over the other in terms of updates, reliability etc? Thanks!


----------



## GaryPSU (Jun 9, 2015)

neo_ny said:


> whats the consensus regarding iOS vs Android? I can do either. Is one preferred over the other in terms of updates, reliability etc? Thanks!


I also have both, but even though I primarily use Apple, I went with Android because I preferred the Bluetooth connection to WiFi. That allows me to go on my WiFi internet in my garage if I need to review the coding info, etc. while still connected to the OBD connector via Bluetooth.


----------



## Robin128 (Oct 8, 2012)

neo_ny said:


> whats the consensus regarding iOS vs Android? I can do either. Is one preferred over the other in terms of updates, reliability etc? Thanks!


I have both types of operating systems and chose to use my iPad for coding. No problems at all with upgrades or use. Connects easily with the adapter and wifi.

:thumbup:


----------



## neo_ny (Aug 20, 2012)

GaryPSU said:


> I also have both, but even though I primarily use Apple, I went with Android because I preferred the Bluetooth connection to WiFi. That allows me to go on my WiFi internet in my garage if I need to review the coding info, etc. while still connected to the OBD connector via Bluetooth.


Good point Bluetooth vs. wifi ..had no picked up on it.



Robin128 said:


> I have both types of operating systems and chose to use my iPad for coding. No problems at all with upgrades or use. Connects easily with the adapter and wifi.
> 
> :thumbup:


Thanks!

I was mostly interested know if the ease of use/updates available are quicker one platform vs. the other. Doesn't sound like it even though the app and in-app purchases are more expensive on android (but the adapter is cheaper vs. Apple). I assume the app never goes on sale?


----------

